# Bloodbowl? in my Project Logs? its more likely than you think



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

so i decided to sell off my 40k after i lost intrest in 6th edition and due to my recent addiction with the PC version of bloodbowl i decided to fill the hole left with a sexy green orc team, these are all works in progress so feel free to comment. I will be working on these guys as time permits and of course feel free to suggest some names for the players becasue i value input as much as the next guy

first up are my throwers, made from AOBR Boys with a few re-positions and head swaps

next are my linemen also made from AOBR Boys and head swaps included in the middle is my sneaky git dirty player lineman for if and when i get the skill

next are my Orc Blitzers made from fantasy black orc bodies with a few modifications and 40k ork nob heads and iron gobs

next are my black orc blockers made from ork nob bodies and black orc heads the 40k nobs stood slightly higher than the black orcs and look slightly more bashy (as you want them to do

lastly is my mutated Nob with extended legs and arms acting as my troll, he looks quite gangly as the old trolls did with his spindly arms and legs, i still need to do the greenstuffing of his legs and arms but hes put together to give you an idea, he stands roughly 3 heads higher than the black orcs.


as i said comments are always welcome :victory:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

No one else has bothered replying, so I will.

It's great to see some love for Blood Bowl. And what you have done here with AORB models is extremely cool. They look excellent. I look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Troll is completed, i fixed up his legs and arms with abit of greenstuff and painted him in drab colors befitting an slightly bigger orc *cough*troll*cough


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love what you have done with them, the knee pads are amazing!

I miss playing BB


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great thread. 
Really cool to see a BB Plog and the fact you are doing so much conversion work is just extra awesomesauce.

Reppage to ya.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+ rep on that *cough* trork!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Blitzers are finished they took a bit longer than i expected, the red looks a little streaky in the pics but its a lot more uniform in person, i just need to dirty up their boots with some weathering and then ill move onto the black orks :victory:


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I've recently started playing the video game of Blood Bowl, lots of fun to be had.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i got the painting bug today so i did a black ork as well as a quick size comparison shot between the blitzer, black ork and troll :grin:


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

ugh, broke my good brush ill have to pick up a new one, got 3 more black orks about 70% done so i should have them complete by the end of the week, ive been thinking about facepaint or other war marking on them to spice them up abit anyone have any suggestions on what i could/should do? they are looking abit drab on my desk


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

new update! been abit busy but i got another black orc and a thrower done as well as a progress shot of the group, ive started cleaning up the bases and putting their names on them just in case they forget who they are


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

starting line up is complete including my troll, 4 black orcs, 4 blitzers and 2 throwers, i have 4 linemen that i will be using for reserves at some stage so ill start painting them soon


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

been abit busy the last few weeks with christmas and stuff but i have some goblins on the way to turn into cheerleaders and ive started my Orkpothecary, hopefully ill have an update soon happy new year all :victory:


----------

